# VW New Beetle ECU removal/instructions from Volksdraggin'



## volksdr (Nov 25, 2002)

We have composed a ECU install/removal instructional page for those of you who would like to use this for your reference when performing this upgrade on your vehicle. Glad to help!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is the link:
http://www.volksdraggin.com/ECUNewBeetle.htm 











[Modified by volksdr, 3:13 AM 1-4-2003]


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: VW New Beetle ECU removal/instructions from Volksdraggin' (volksdr)*

Great insructions! I used these exact ones when I got my chip over 2 years ago now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2002)

*Re: VW New Beetle ECU removal/instructions from Volksdraggin' (gt2437)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Is there any way you could repost these instructions? The link no longer works and I really need to find some detailed instructions on how to remove the ECU.

Thank you!

Tom in INdy
2000 VW New Beetle. 1.8t Yellow...





volksdr said:


> We have composed a ECU install/removal instructional page for those of you who would like to use this for your reference when performing this upgrade on your vehicle. Glad to help!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> Here is the link:
> http://www.volksdraggin.com/ECUNewBeetle.htm
> 
> ...


----------

